# The Priest: A dystopian love story, Free for the first time!



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Mauricio is a slave. Like any man born on Ginecea, he is but a number for the pure breed women who rule over him with cruel hands. Imprisoned inside the Temple since birth, Mauricio has never been outside, never felt the warmth of the sun on his skin. He lives a life devoid of hopes and desires. Then one day, he hears Rosie sing. He risks everything for one look at her and his life is changed, forever. An impossible friendship blossoms into affection deemed sinful and perverted in a society where the only rightful union is between women. Love is born where only hate has roots and leads Mauricio to uncover a truth that could destroy Ginecea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monica-

Congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking for something different for Valentine's Day? _The Priest_ is not your usual love story 

I am an avid reader of science fiction and fantasy, and so my stories tend to have elements from both genres with a spin on the what-if theme. A few years ago, the first time I read that medical science has made possible for women to procreate other women without the male contribution, my head started spinning with questions about the kind of society that would come out from such environment. My Ginecean Chronicles are set on an alternate version of Earth, Ginecea, where the women rule over the enslaved men and love between a man and a woman is seen as a perversion. So, what happens when social taboos are broken and a man and a woman fall in love?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Ever wondered what would have happened to our society if the Amazons weren't mythological figures, but alive and ruling over the male population? Ginecea is the alternate Earth where the only form of socially accepted union is between women. Mauricio and Rosie were never meant to meet. They were never meant to fall in love.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

_The Priest_ got its first review on Amazon: five stars!

I've been invitated to talk about _The Priest_ on a radio show, March 27th at 9:00 pm EST. Stay tuned 
http://journaljabber.webs.com/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

_The Priest_ got two 5 stars on Goodreads!
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13494933-the-priest


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a picture


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

_The Priest_ got its second 5 stars review! And, just recently, a high-schooler told me she's going to write a book report on _The Priest_. I feel honored that a teenager wants to talk about social injustice and chose my little story to do it.

Had to share my happiness:
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/03/22/this-authors-delights/

The Ginecean Chronicles FB:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/ginecea


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Last Tuesday, I was interviewed on http://journaljabber.webs.com/ where I talked about _The Priest_, social issues, and the second novel in _The Ginecean Chronicles_, _Pax in the Land of Women_.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want to know more about The Ginecean Chronicles, here is my interview

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/journaljabber/2012/03/28/what-if-women-ruled-the-world#.T3ETeqNawyo.facebook


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on your ongoing success!  I'm happy to see you are getting the attention your book deserves.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Jeanne! The road ahead is long, but so far I'm enjoying the ride


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

My cover artist, Alessandro Fiorini, is working on several images of Ginecea and the City of Men. This is a sneak peek of Ginecea City, where Rosie lives.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The Priest got a new shiny 5 stars review on Amazon. It has been called adult fiction and not for the faint of heart! It's message is sensational, timely, intense, and heartbreaking.
http://www.amazon.com/Priest-Ginecean-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0075XAFWS/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The Priest got another great review.
"Original and beautifully written. Vivid description but not heavy heanded. Great world building... Some of the scenes are incredibly poignant and heart rendering."

http://bit.ly/monica_thepriest


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I was recently interviewed by the lovely Liz Davis on her blog, Novel Moments. If you are interested in knowing more about me or the dystopian world I created in _The Ginecean Chronicles_, here is the link :
http://www.novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/04/v-behaviorurldefaultvmlo.html#comment-form


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Behind _The Ginecean Chronicles_ there are several ideas, but the common denominator is that love wins over any obstacles. Love is tolerant and doesn't look at religion/skin color/gender. We don't decide whom we're going to fall in love with. Society can't restrain our hearts.
http://www.itgetsbetter.org/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Shaunna Rodriguez interviewed me on the Spotlight Authors blog and she had great questions about The Priest.
http://spotlightauthors.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-author-of-priest-monica.html


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Recently, The Priest has earned two great reviews and I had to share my joy in a blog post 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/22/happily-dizzy/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The latest news about The Ginecean Chronicles on the facebook page  A new interview and guest blog post.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/ginecea


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that _Pax in the Land of Women_, the second in The Ginecean Chronicles, is coming out in a few days. Stay tuned 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/ginecea


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

_The Priest_ has just earned another great review, and its sequel, _Pax in the Land of Women_, has just come out.

http://vampirekiss1967.blogspot.com/2012/06/interview-with-monica-laporta-and.html

http://www.amazon.com/Land-Women-Ginecean-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008ADUETG/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The Priest on Storm Goddess Book Reviews&More!
http://www.stormgoddessbookreviews.blogspot.com/2012/06/review-priest.html?zx=f70269e21a26a662


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the reasons why I started writing The Ginecean Chronicles is because I wanted to talk about aspects of our society I don't like. Sometimes, it's easier to see reality when is presented back to you in a mirror-like image. _The Priest_ tells the story of Mauricio and Rosie, a slave and a pure breed, who fall in love despite a society that deems heterosexual union as sinful and perverted. Their struggle is universal and millions of people in our reality live ostracized because seen as different. A few years ago, the organization _It Gets Better_ came forth to give voice to kids who live their youth in fear of being bullied. To hear their stories, go to: http://www.itgetsbetter.org/.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

To celebrate the release of Prince at War, the third book in the Ginecean Chronicles, Priest is offered at 99 cents for a limited time.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

The Priest, a dystopian love story set in an alternate Earth where men and women fight for the freedom to love, is free for the very first time. The promotion will last five days, starting today 09/10 and ending Saturday, 09/14. If you think you could be interested in reading a story about a love so pure it will start a revolution, please grab a copy.


----------

